# HGH frag 176-191



## SupaSwole (Dec 1, 2011)

Just made an order of gear for myself and I threw in some Frag for my wife.. Anyone have any info on it? I've done a TON of reading about it but no hard evidence. I need info on recommended dosage and what results I can expect for a woman on a clean diet. Been carb free for bout 2 months.Thanks to all in advance


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 1, 2011)

Dosage should be based on weight and age.  usually start at 2iu/d first thing in the AM
the dosage should be similar if not the same as 191 HGH.


----------

